

Listening to WiFi using Nodejs - Halienja
http://blog.hexacta.com/how-to-listen-to-wifi-with-node-js/

======
Xeoncross
You can find more examples at the node_pcap repo:
[https://github.com/mranney/node_pcap/tree/master/examples](https://github.com/mranney/node_pcap/tree/master/examples)

